# [SOLVED] Connecting front panel to motherboard



## jrego (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello

I recently bought a new case and am in the process of swapping my motherboard into the new one.

The motherboard is a Foxcon RS690M03-2.0A-8KRTS2H (yes I know this is quite old) I know what part of the motherboard they are supposed to connect to (bottom corner makred FPI but there are ten pins here. Some are coloured yellow and green and the others are coloured blue and red.

I have four things to connect to it: power button, reset button, HDD light and power light.

Could anyone enlighten me on where exactly these are supposed to go please? as i forgot to take a picture before taking the motherboard out of my old case (Doh!)

Many thanks in advance.

Oh and here is the best picture I could find of the motherboard itself

http://images4.okr.ro/auctions.v3/7.../655122959895903118852654-5458762-700_700.jpg


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Connecting front panel to motherboard*

Hi
Welcome to TSF.

I think this is your board.

http://www.foxconnsupport.com/downl...s0000007&chipset=en-us0000107&keywords=&sort=


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Connecting front panel to motherboard*

I could not find your exact board on Foxconn's site. From various Google hits, I suspect it may be an OEM board made by Foxconn for Acer.

Foxconn uses the same standardized (more-or-less) color-code/pinout for the front panel connections:

Green - PWR_SW
Orange - PWR_LED
Blue - Reset_SW
Red - HDD_LED
Yellow - No connection

View attachment 106209


@Lead: Not quite but close enough. Note the older, enclosed style USB connectors and the layout of the power regulation circuit. I looked at several of the Foxconn 690 boards; they are all somewhat similar.


----------



## jrego (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Connecting front panel to motherboard*

Thank you very much for your replies. I will sort it out when I get home. I am in the process of upgrading my pc so there may be other questions. But obviously I will put another post up for that in future.

Thanks again!!


----------

